# Which Driver do i install ?! MSI or AMD ?



## karthik316_1999 (Sep 8, 2011)

Just looking for a driver for my new MSI 6850 cyclone PE card on my windows xp 32 bit. My OS was unstable with freezes when I installed the drivers of mobo & GPU from the driver CD's that came along.

So, re-installed the OS for 4th time in a row & planned on individually installing the drivers by downloading from the manufacturer's website.
So far system stable with all drivers installed except for the GPU. I'm guessing this is what caused the freezes earlier.

Confused between these two drivers.

Per the *MSI *website, *latest version is 8.796*

*www.msi.com/product/vga/R6850-Cyclone-1GD5-Power-Edition-OC.html#/?div=Driver&os=XP 32

But, on the *AMD *website, its *version 11.8* ???

ATI Radeonâ„¢ Video Card Drivers

*The MSI driver is @ 200MB almost and the AMD one is just about 50 MB .*

What do I install ?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 8, 2011)

I am using AMD drivers. no problem right now. set the switch on your GFX card to performance mode and test it. Its a physical switch on your card. 

PS:I use the same card (PE O/C edition)


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Sep 8, 2011)

Just curious: So, MSI has not released their custom drivers later than versions 8.xxx ?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 8, 2011)

Install the AMD 11.8 Catalyst drivers.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 8, 2011)

Actuallty for desktop cards, manufacturing company does not release any customized driver, you have to use the latest driver released by the chipset maker like nVidia or AMD for their respective Desktop Graphics card. The concept of customized Gfx card driver comes into picture in case of Laptop graphics card, which are optimized or modified by the Laptop manufacturer to provide better performance or low power consumption. For example a mobile card GT 540M has several version, with 192 bit bus but DDR3 memory or 128 bit bus with DDR5 memory.

When you uninstall old drivers, sometimes some of the dll files don't get removed and create conflict with the new driver. So use the tool called *Driver Sweeper* to remove all the display driver installed in your system. Then download Catalyst Display driver 11.8 for Windows XP 32 Bit if you have not done it already and install it.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Sep 8, 2011)

Done. Things seem to be fine now .. thanks !


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 9, 2011)

Just use proprietary AMD drivers, no hitches.


----------

